# Copepods on my comet



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

The other day i saw two white yellowish spots on my goldfish's tail, it looked so odd, i thought it was the beggingin of Ich, but today i realize i was wayyyy off.

I live in brooklyn NY where about a yr ago a whole invasion of Copepods (the crusteachean) occured in the resovouars. And today i looked at my comet and i realized that the spots werent in the same spot as yesterday!! i look more closely and i see the spot has tiny legs moving trying to hold on to my comet as he was swimming. 

I dont know if u guys find it crazy but i do!!! who would have thought!!

anyways....does anyone know if copepods are dangerous or can they coexist with other lrger fish??


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just so you guys know, my goldfish died. I think it was because of the copepods but cant be too sure... he was healthy before and none of the other fish seemed to be botehrd by bad water conditions so i would rule out that......my advice for ppl encountering the prob... get em out of the tank unless you know your fish feeds on them (because to my knowledge some of them do...)


----------

